# Can I paint the exterior of my firebird burner



## net64 (9 Feb 2012)

Hi,as the question states above,I would like to know if I can do this.I had it serviced yesterday and the man doing this says that it should last for another good few years.It is 12 years old.
The only thing is, is that because it is outside the top/side of it is going a bit rusty and I was wondering is there any special paint that I can use on it? Just want to take the grubby look off it and make it more respectable looking

Any suggestions welcome

net64


----------



## Shane007 (9 Feb 2012)

No problem in painting it as long as the flue seals, etc. are not tampered with and left accessible for inspection. Many modern boilers come powder coated for an even durable finish. With regard to type of finish, just an external grade paint that is suitable to painted onto galvanised steel.


----------



## net64 (10 Feb 2012)

Thanks Shane007 for the reply.Just want to paint the lid as it is brown at the moment instead of silver/steel colour!

net64


----------



## Shane007 (10 Feb 2012)

No problem with this. Just prepare the existing metal to take the new paint. If it is rusty, the galvanised layer has all but gone so it will need to be sanded back to bare metal, primer coated and then a couple of coats of external metal paint. This should see a good few years of weathering.


----------



## net64 (11 Feb 2012)

Thanks Shane!


----------

